# Dog won't let child drink from the water-fountain



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Friend posted this on FB - too cute!
YouTube - Dog wont let kid drink from Fountain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SOOOOOOO Cute! That's one thirsty pup.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The dog was almost as bad as an older brother, it seemed to start drinking again just to keep the child from drinking!


----------



## Sadie's mom (Apr 12, 2011)

That is to funny.


----------

